
Test your web design in different browsers - kkim
http://browsershots.org/
======
bootload
There are some nice examples of coding here. It covers a lot of bases, cross-
platform, distributed. The bit I like the best is an encoding of PEP8 [0] ~
<http://svn.browsershots.org/trunk/devtools/pep8/pep8.py> Did find a trivial
bug though. Try entering a non-existent domain name and it barfs a 500.

[0] PEP 8 is Style Guide for Python Code ~
<http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/>

------
gscott
Now that Safari also has a MS version you can test your website in all
browsers pretty easily.

~~~
paulgb
...if you don't mind using Windows...

